# Hello all



## Torch (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi everyone!

its great to find a forum dedicated to techies!!! im kinda new to technical stuff, but im very handy and hope to learn a lot from this site, and from the other members on this forum.

My best attributes are building things, and sound, as i am a musician, an know a lot about sound and mixers, and boards, so if you have any questions, ask about that.

I hope to one day be a SM for a major production, and am aspiring to become one. My major is going to be stage managing/direction, and theater. I currently am a deck manager, and hope that you all can halp me if i have and questions, and vise-versa!!!

Thanks,

Torch.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Don't be afraid to ask questions. The only stupid questions are ones that have already been asked (use the search tool!!).


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the booth. There is a nice mix here of aspiring young technicians full of dreams and old grumpy ones who haven't slept enough in years to have a dream. It's a fun place. As Soundlight said, use the search tool. There is a TON if information already posted... and don't be afraid to bring back a year old thread to ask some follow up questions about it. That happens all the time.


----------



## Van (Feb 27, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> .........old grumpy ones who haven't slept enough in years to have a dream.


 Hey I resemble that remark ! 


Welcome to CB, torch. Good to have you here.


----------



## Torch (Feb 28, 2007)

haha thanks guyz, i really appreciate it!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 28, 2007)

Van said:


> Hey I resemble that remark !
> Welcome to CB, torch. Good to have you here.



Actually the line originally read... 
"And old grumpy ones like Van who have forgotten how to dream..." but I decided I would let him find out about you on his own.

By the way your signature quote is just killing me Van. That's REALLY funny.


----------



## Torch (Mar 1, 2007)

im taking it that van is an old grumpy man then


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 1, 2007)

Torch said:


> im taking it that van is an old grumpy man then


Not really I just thought I would throw him under the bus. 
You see there is a bit of a competition around here to be the first to welcome new members. It's usually Van. He says he has this really busy job, but apparently He sits at work all day with Control Booth open so he can be the first to welcome new members. It's all very suspicious. 

Truth is Van's one of the more knowledgeable people around here, watch for his posts, he's one of those crafty techs who always seems to have a creative solution. Pay attention and you'll learn a lot from the old fart. Who may in fact, not be very old as we have recently learned he is a Dora the Explorer fan. Which brings up my new theory... Van is a VERY smart 5 year old girl.


Yeah I know Van I'm on your list... well come get me!!! I'm not affraid I've got my "Back Pack, Back Pack".


----------



## Radman (Mar 1, 2007)

This is better than daytime television!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 1, 2007)

Radman said:


> This is better than daytime television!


Only until he catches me :shock:


----------



## Van (Mar 1, 2007)

No I'm not really old, I am grumpy though. 'Course now that I say that, 
"I'm not really old", I have to contrast it with the fact that at 41 I am the old fart in the production department. 
I apprieciate Gafftapers Endorsement of my creativity it just comes from having done this sort of thing since I was 15, and having worked in many a monetary and materials challenged theatre. 

No My Daughter, Cindra Is a Very Smart 5 year old girl !. 


P.S. Oh yes I will I have my "MAP"


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 1, 2007)

*41!!!* That does make you old. I'm a young spry 37... HA!! 
With two little boys in the house. Dora is what we watch while we wait for Deigo or Wonder Pets. My rescue pack is cooler than your back pack! What's going to work? TEAM WORK!

Ok, I'm currently a stay at home Dad working part time at the college until the theater is completed next year... I've seen "Cars" 4,237 times.


----------



## mikepokermaniac (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm glad there is a forum like this for techies also!


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to both Torch and to mikepokermaniac.

Hey gaff, I'll let you in on a little hint. When you look at someone's profile, if they have enabled it, you can see both their age and date of birth...

And how does it work when I'm only 18 but far too cynical?
Oh, and is there an implication that the more experienced persons of this profession are somehow all insomniacs?


----------

